# Sunday love-who's going to work today?



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

OK I feel way better than the first sunday pissing and moaning last week-
this week I'll prepare 2 rooms for early morning prep coat tomorrow.
Great way to start the week,
and finally, FINALLY we'll have surfaces fully ready for decorative coatings
This has been a 3 year job.
A really massive contemporary sfh the PM is unbelievable picky.
Picky enough to pay what it costs to have an on-call drywall finisher.
3 years sounds wrong I know-
the client has shut it down numerous times for performance and quality issues-
like when an electrician scratched the mullion of a window and the client got so mad he kicked everyone off the job and we all had to re-apply to retain the job.
Wealthy folks are an interesting bunch.
No way to know what they'll do.
At least I know the check will clear.
Happyt Sunday and who else is getting ready to go?
Have a great day!
Charlie


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You're a real trooper Charlie! I rarley work Sundays any more, weekends for that matter. Too much to do here on the homestead. Used to work months strait. Half days were a relief. Four 10hr days doing commercial work and hang a house for the other 3 days of the week. I don't miss it.
Never spent 3 years on any job. I feel for ya!


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

yeah this is my first multi-year deal.
He keeps adding and adding-
personally I feel he does it to surround himself with the best craftsmen he can find,
using the energy from his directing excellent hands into having a certain attitude working with execs during phone conferences.
Also the half completed house and grounds are like some crazy John Hughes film to hold meetings in.
I sometimes take a weekend off from that job to work others, and on Monday I'll sometimes find a dozen folding chairs right in the middle of my work space.
I'm very excited about being so close to fabulously successful people,
in addition, 
it's disconcerting


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow!! Three years. Is it a house?? I admire you! Way to go! 
And a burning question....did the electrician survive?!?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Already textured a play house, picked up an air hockey table, and textured a bunch of patches. Now I'm home and going to frame out some shelves in the garage finally after moving in 3 months ago!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

2nd coated mall job,headed back to pump angles and touch up in a couple hrsafter this one Im puttin my foot down :yes:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

chris said:


> 2nd coated mall job,headed back to pump angles and touch up in a couple hrsafter this one Im puttin my foot down :yes:


Yeah right...we all say that


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I went to work today (at 12 noon Moore:whistling2, it was nice and peaceful, no 2bjr, got my new mp3 player all set up, got to listen to some some sabbath, April wine, Rush and some Journey, Instead of that stupid Sam roberts they play all day long on Canadian Radio :furious:

Thought I would do some tool maintenance, changed the blades in my boxes, and that started a day of frustration. the blade seems to be a bit too short (1/16 in on each side), and it seemed to be too thick. I didn't change the shoes, but I never end up wearing the blades down to the shoes. Anyone else have a problem with the replacement blades fitting the North star boxes. Too much mud was pouring out the sides, I had to clean it on every refill. I always run on #3 on walls and #4 on sprayed ceilings. But today I had to run everything on #5, and it still looked kind of heavy (just a bit).

Anyone have problems with the replacement blades then ??????

might half to cut down my old 12" blade to a 10", then problem solved, But if my 12" does the same thing.....well then?????? do they make 13" blades you can cut down  (j/k)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I try and take one in with me when I buy new blades because that has happened more than once to us:blink:if you havnt flipped blade over try that we will sometimes flip blade when one side is losing edge...works on Blueline for sure,havnt changed blade in my Northstars yrt


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i coated a garage today. not to bad just a couple hours. i filmed a bit too. now i just have to find the time to post it so i can be torn apart. it is scary trying to talk when i am thinking about you guys watching it. i spent most of my energy just trying not to fall in my stilts.


----------

